# how to start (train) shih tzu puppy for dog show?



## Anna Loves Ashiey (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi there!
my puppy shih tzu is 4 month(24th this month) and i am really keen to participate in dog show when she is 6 month +
Can anyone recommend what do i need to do?
Any courses? Grooming? meetings or subscribing to a club?
is there is anyone i can talk to..or someone can have a look at her if its worth at all to participate in the shows? (I am not sure if its done that way)
I know its hard work(especially with grooming part) but i am really determined!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can you go to any ring craft classes in your area? You will learn there how to show your pup; the breeder of your pup may be able to help you find one, and advise about grooming for showing.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Ring craft is definitely the place to start. 

I wasn't sure whether my girl had any potential or not (she wasn't bought as a show prospect) but when I looked at the breed standard I thought she matched up pretty well. 

Like you, I started ring craft at 4 months, but there was no one there that knew Irish Setters. I got a lot of info about standing her correctly from online. Ringcraft was great practice for getting her to stand for the judge, moving etc, and for teaching me what to do. 

When I started showing I didn't know if I'd be laughed out of ring with my 'pet' dog, so I asked the experienced people I met at the shows. I was told that she was actually a 'very nice little bitch'. Although she's not the best behaved at shows a couple of judges have to
D me to persevere with her. 

So I'd say join a ringcraft class, go along to a show on your own and see if you think she measures up to the rest of the dogs in her breed, then when she's old enough take her to an Open show and don't be afraid to ask opinions.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi there, talk to your breeder and ask for help/advice. They should be able to advise you.

Like everyone has said, find a Ringcraft club. Go without your pup and see if you like the way they do things. If they do then go with your pup next time.

If you google "Ringcraft <your area>" you should be able to find one. Sometimes, they are scarce so you may have to travel. Or look on the Kennel Club's website.

Get yourself a show lead. We bought ours from Essenjay.

You can enter your pup months in advance. Has to be six months to compete. See what they say at Ringcraft. They can also tell you about shows coming up.

Try finding a breed specific forum to join. They can help you more with the grooming.

Also find/join a breed club. Some breeds have more clubs than others. This is probably something else your breeder can tell you about.

Finding a show. Dog Biz, Dog Show Central, Higham Press and Fosse Data all have shows that you can enter online.

The KC website and most show Schedules have the definition of the different classes. I made the mistake of entering seven classes a my second show. I'd say the most is three, spaced out, for my puppy.

Some shows you can enter online and some you have to enter by post. The entry form is on the schedule. Some big shows will have a stand with future show schedules.

Win or lose, you bring the best dog home!

Good luck!


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat to you, I have a 5 month old pup and have never shown before! I was recommended the book 'Positive training for show dogs: Building a relationship for success' by Vicki Ronchette, and I've found it very helpful. On top of that I've google search 'training a show dog', 'confirmation tips', 'how to stack a dog', 'how to free stack' etc and read various articles and watched youtube clips. 

There's a lot to take in and as with everything, lots of different opinions on exactly how to train this or that. If you are really determined, I recommend doing small bursts of training every day, for a few minutes at a time.

Then of course, as others have said, ring craft classes for first hand advise


----------



## Anna Loves Ashiey (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi guys! Thank you very much for your reply! With todays weather i realised i have another problem(how to house and potty( puppy pad) train the dog lol).
Anyway i am searching for a classes for Ashiey now and def will be googling a lot this weekend)))x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

There is no 'fast way' with puppy training. Some take longer than others.

Here's some websites about training;

Puppies For Dummies Cheat Sheet - For Dummies

Dog Tricks & Agility For Dummies Cheat Sheet - For Dummies

Training Positive | Dog Training Explained

Shiba Shake -GOOD

How can we train our puppy to do his toilet outside? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers

How to Housetrain Your Puppy

Housebreaking (House Training, Potty Training) For Puppies and Adult Dogs

Puppy Training Schedule: What to Teach Puppies, and When

Five Things to Teach Your Puppy During the First Five Months - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Crate Training --Why It Works. .Why Crate Train? How?

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------

